# Milwaukee M18 Fuel Worth the Money



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


>


Do they also sell right handed saws?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CO762 said:


> Do they also sell right handed saws?











Yes in this pic I have both. The right is a 6.5" but had the same motor I believe


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Almost there. I really want the blade left with a 7.25" blade. I have the corded one Milwaukee makes of that.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

One thing that I think isn't being considered is that speed of cut isn't always paramount. There are many cuts where a smaller more maneuverable saw is better suited and that's where cordless tends to fit in. I don't try and replace corded tools with cordless, they simply complement the arsenal.

For production demo the 15a orbital sawzall is great, but I still have a 4amp 25 year old Milwaukee that I use a lot for metal as it is smoother and easier to control. The cordless is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Warren said:


> anyone who thinks a cordless sawzall has the same power as a corded is crazy.


I must be crazy. I've been using the Dewalt 18v ever since they came out. Bad ass in my opinion. But it eats batteries like candy.

That being said, I do break out the corded when a lot of cutting is in order. :thumbsup:


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I have the older Milwaukee lithium impact and drill driver and they run a long time with a lot action, it still surprises me. Best cordless I ever had. I do use corded tools for longer jobs just to save wear and tear on the batteries, they have a cycle life and will eventually not hold a charge well.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Big Shoe said:


> I must be crazy. I've been using the Dewalt 18v ever since they came out. Bad ass in my opinion. But it eats batteries like candy.
> 
> That being said, I do break out the corded when a lot of cutting is in order. :thumbsup:


You either are crazy, or your corded sawzall is a joke. I have 5 or 6 Dewalt cordless sawzalls, and they come out maybe once a week. I have the Makita 15 amp AVT and it would cut through anything twice as fast as the Dewalt cordless.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I think I'm crazy............:wacko:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I do have a little milwaukee envy though. Just a little.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

madmax718 said:


> I do have a little milwaukee envy though. Just a little.


Got rid of my teal and went with red when the m18s came out and haven't looked back. And I really have no need to upgrade to the fuel. Might some day, but now happy w/the stuff I have.....


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Sticking with Makita Teal. The tools have gotten even better. Now with the 4.0ah batteries and items like the X2 circ saw and rotary hammer. Can't beat'em.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Warren said:


> You either are crazy, or your corded sawzall is a joke. I have 5 or 6 Dewalt cordless sawzalls, and they come out maybe once a week. I have the Makita 15 amp AVT and it would cut through anything twice as fast as the Dewalt cordless.


Comparing a DeWalt cordless recip to a Fuel Sawzall is like comparing a Honda Civic to a Porsche. Seriously, try one. It's the new benchmark for cordless sawzalls.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Im pretty happy with my Dewalt 20V recip. Im sure the Fuel Sawzall is probably better in a lot of ways, but once your in, its hard to get out. lol. I only went milwaukee 12v for the baby jig and the radio. Their pricing is spectacular compared to the bosch 12v (which are the only two real 12v competitors IMHO).


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

madmax718 said:


> If you do any remodeling or work on an older house,some old homes can barely provide enough power to a saw. New construction may not have power on site yet. Sure, they should have pulled it first, but if you show up and its not ready, do you go home? Or do you get started?



Not to be a smart @$$ but that is why I carry a generator.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Oops...


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess if you always have one, then its not an issue!

But some of us can get by purely on cordless. Just depends on what your doing


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a red fuel impact and drill/driver. Love em. I also have a bunch of red 12v tools. Very handy.

As for the question, when drilling through old doug fir joists, my drill will slip the clutch when it gets well into the wood. Its a pain. I may have the wrong bit but I always revert to my d handle for the tough jobs. That being said, for drilling something like 1/4 inch steel, I would take a sample and go the the vendor and ask to test out his milwuakee fuel. See if you like it. No use spending all the bucks and not getting what you want.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

My collection.. The circ saw, one impact, and the nice clean drill are fuels. Awesome tools, don't know how I lived without that three speed impact to now.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

What? Where's the new saw?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mnld said:


> What? Where's the new saw?


Got it after that pic was taken


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Got it after that pic was taken


Mike - have you seen any comparisons between the fuel saw and the Makita dual pack saws yet?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> Mike - have you seen any comparisons between the fuel saw and the Makita dual pack saws yet?


From everything I've heard the fuel is just as powerful with less weight. However I haven't tested the dual pack.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> Mike - have you seen any comparisons between the fuel saw and the Makita dual pack saws yet?


http://youtu.be/WWY29SG0p_g

I framed this whole deck without without a corded saw. I think it wasn't anymore then 1 to 2 batteries.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretty impressive compared to xrp


----------



## Munanbak (Jan 19, 2011)

Thought I would chime in on the brushless technology. My M18 Fuel trigger was acting up, I brought it in. On the old ones you could just swap the switch, but they have to order in a whole electronic board because it's brushless, which isn't stocked. Still like the drill though.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Munanbak said:


> Thought I would chime in on the brushless technology. My M18 Fuel trigger was acting up, I brought it in. On the old ones you could just swap the switch, but they have to order in a whole electronic board because it's brushless, which isn't stocked. Still like the drill though.


I brought mine in for repair, it was on my doorstep within 4 days ready to go.


----------



## Munanbak (Jan 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I brought mine in for repair, it was on my doorstep within 4 days ready to go.


Mine should be ready next week. Estimated two weeks. (they have to build up a minimum order, then the time to ship)


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Munanbak said:


> Mine should be ready next week. Estimated two weeks. (they have to build up a minimum order, then the time to ship)


I have an actual milwaukee repair center here in Anaheim, it's actually owned and operated by Milwaukee.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

EricBrancard said:


> Comparing a DeWalt cordless recip to a Fuel Sawzall is like comparing a Honda Civic to a Porsche. Seriously, try one. It's the new benchmark for cordless sawzalls.


I have followed and re-read this thread a few times. 

I am pretty much feed up with the battery life on my Dewalt sawzall. The Fuel sawzall looks pretty good right now, probably will get the 7-1/4 circular saw as well.

Yeah, I'm an excavator, but also do quite a bit of form work for concrete we pour. Having to cut free some form braces and have the saw run out of battery after only a few cuts is more than annoying.

Now, anyone know where the best deal is on these tools? My searches seem to have all the retailers pegged at the same price point.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tgeb said:


> I have followed and re-read this thread a few times.
> 
> I am pretty much feed up with the battery life on my Dewalt sawzall. The Fuel sawzall looks pretty good right now, probably will get the 7-1/4 circular saw as well.
> 
> ...


Yep, prices are pretty consistent, where you're going to see the best prices are in a package deal. Look for one that will throw in a free battery, or something like that.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

My local HD has a buy 2 bare tools get a charging kit (149 value) free.

I'll have to use the arithmetic to figure out if it's better to get a kit with 2 batteries, then a bare tool, or the above deal with an extra battery. 

I have not seen a kit that has the sawzall and the 7-1/4" combined, that would be an ideal set up for what I do.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have no complaints about my dewalt 20v recip saw. I get awesome run time, so maybe the fuel is even better, being brushless


----------



## jdorpaudi (Nov 11, 2010)

Why would anyone buy a cordless 7-1/4 over a 6-1/2?
7-1/4 depth of cut is 2-1/2
6-1/2 depth of cut is 2-1/4

6-1/2 is lighter and I'm sure would use less battery while cutting as the blade would be lighter to turn. 
Maybe someone has some insight to this?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jdorpaudi said:


> Why would anyone buy a cordless 7-1/4 over a 6-1/2?
> 7-1/4 depth of cut is 2-1/2
> 6-1/2 depth of cut is 2-1/4
> 
> ...


Because I'm left handed and the blade is on the other side opposite of the 6.25 directly to my line of site. The .001 lb lighter is a non issue. I can still put a 6.5 blade on the 7.25 if I really wanted to get it a little lighter. But that doesn't make sense to me. Not to mention I get a 24 tooth 7.25 Diablo blade for 5 bucks a piece and the 6.5 blades are 11 bucks a piece.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

The blade cost/availability is the big thing. Now if they'd make a blade left 7.25 for the rest of us. I'm almost skillsaw ambidextrous but I still prefer blade left.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Golden view said:


> The blade cost/availability is the big thing. Now if they'd make a blade left 7.25 for the rest of us. I'm almost skillsaw ambidextrous but I still prefer blade left.


this is the first time I haven't had to look over to the other side of the saw to see the blade on the cut line. It's really nice. Didn't realize what I was missing all these years. :laughing:


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

We've been using the M18Fuel recip for almost the last year or so . I don't think we've rolled out our corded recip (Makita 15amp) in that time.

I love it.

http://instagram.com/p/jcDZgOK-1b/?modal=true


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

OT, but would you guys say tools brands are a regional thing. Sorta like paint....

I'm working on this job right now. At least 4-5 subs are all rocking Makita. I'm the only one rocking big red...

BTW, newest big red acquistion - the portaband. Thing is awesome !


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

tgeb said:


> My local HD has a buy 2 bare tools get a charging kit (149 value) free.
> 
> I'll have to use the arithmetic to figure out if it's better to get a kit with 2 batteries, then a bare tool, or the above deal with an extra battery.
> 
> *I have not seen a kit that has the sawzall and the 7-1/4" combined, that would be an ideal set up for what I do.*


No drill? The Fuel hammer-drills are sure nice.




mobiledynamics said:


> OT, but would you guys say tools brands are a regional thing. Sorta like paint....
> 
> I'm working on this job right now. At least 4-5 subs are all rocking Makita. I'm the only one rocking big red...
> 
> *BTW, newest big red acquistion - the portaband. Thing is awesome !*


I LOVE my new portaband. That is one of the better investments I have made. Of course I got the corded instead of cordless because that works better for my needs on that tool.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I've of my local stores was having a 2 day promo sale. I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

When will the 1 1/8" Roto Hammer be on the scene? That's crazy to think it could keep up with my corded.


----------



## domjf (Oct 11, 2014)

Cant help but envy the prices you guys pay for tools, in australia i paid 570 bucks for the fuel drill and impact with a extra 3 ah batt, and i just paid $260 for the fuel sawzall skin  looking at getting the fuel grinder kit with two 4 ah batts soon and itll set me back just shy of $500


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Real world results on the 7-1/4" saw.....

I needed to cut a bevel on some step forms last week. Thought this would be a piece of cake for the new saw, I need to cut a bevel on 5 ten foot 2X8's. 

The first board, no problem, nice clean cut, almost as clean as running it through the table saw...

Second board, almost through the cut, about 9' into it...saw stops, give it a few seconds to recover and manage to get through the board.

Swap in a fresh battery, same results. Had to break out the corded Milwaukee saw to finish up.

So, I'm looking at the new saw, and figure that it would probably do really well if i had not been trying to push it to cut 50' of bevel on 2X's.

The battery was hot as could be when it shut down.

I guess it is not designed for heavy use of this sort. 

Anyone have similar results, I think If I had been making end cuts, with pauses for the battery to recover, it would do much better.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tgeb said:


> Real world results on the 7-1/4" saw.....
> 
> I needed to cut a bevel on some step forms last week. Thought this would be a piece of cake for the new saw, I need to cut a bevel on 5 ten foot 2X8's.
> 
> ...


It certainly isn't the saw I would choose for consistent 2x ripping. Especially at an angle.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

tgeb said:


> Real world results on the 7-1/4" saw.....
> 
> I needed to cut a bevel on some step forms last week. Thought this would be a piece of cake for the new saw, I need to cut a bevel on 5 ten foot 2X8's.
> 
> ...



Much the same here...but I was just seeing what it could do.

I was using the 6 1/2" FUEL to rip some bevels for keyways in a footing form; I got about 22' of ripping done before the battery died.
The bevel rips REALLY push those saws, and regardless of its performance with this application I'm still impressed with it.
I can't imagine a Ni-cad from 7 years ago coming even close to this level of performance.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not totally surprised at the performance, it is after-all a battery powered tool. I just thought it might do better than it did.

I would guess in a normal day of cross cutting form material it will do more than fine. I will say that all the cuts I have made with this saw have been very clean and on the line.


----------

